# Clock in status bar with Gummy



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all

I have latest Gummy installed.

I need clock back in the upper right corner of the display, I think - it's status bar? I have clock and am/pm set as "visible" but there's actually no clock showing.

Thank you


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"ukrkoz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have latest Gummy installed.
> 
> ...


you have to change the color if I'm not mistaken, select a color with the spectrum wheel then tap the colored dot in the cwnter to save and reboot phone

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

perfect!! wish everything was such an easy fix. thank you.


----------

